# Honored K9 Dies After Ceremony - WCAX



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wcax.com/Global/story.asp%3FS%3D8265090%26nav%3Dmenu183_2&cid=0&ei=LugbSJrlCI2KyQSnvKDkBw&usg=AFrqEzfMlMemolDxQz2ntN-9bePE_SruzQ">Honored <b>K9</b> Dies After Ceremony</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WCAX, VT -</font> <nobr>10 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Vermont Police paid tribute to their four-legged colleagues on Friday, with the opening of a <b>K9</b> Hall of Fame at the Police Academy in Pittsford. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

